# marineland canister leaking



## Florida_Larry (Jan 19, 2009)

pretty much every review i have read indicates the C360 units always begin leak after about 6 months use.

Now their Power filters have an excellent reputation overall


----------



## cowfish (Dec 31, 2006)

thanks for the info . what kind of filters are you running


----------



## Florida_Larry (Jan 19, 2009)

emperor 400 by marineland

I will be upgrading to a canister, im thinking the Rena XP2


----------



## dwarfpuffer (Jan 18, 2009)

I've had 2 c360's on my 125 for almost a year now. Never have had a leaking issue with mine. Maybe I just got 2 good ones.


----------



## Porkchop (Feb 9, 2009)

I bought one about a month ago...came home and started looking for better ways to plumb it compared to using the system it comes with. While trying to look around at what others had done with it, all I could find was the same trouble you are experiencing. So I said to heck with that and left it sitting in the box for a few days while I thought about returning it.

Well, in the meantime I decided to contact Marineland and ask them if I could expect the same issues, they also ask me for the same lot number you are talking about. I gave them the info they ask for and in a few days there was a box sitting on my doorstep. Keep in mind that I hadn't even unboxed the one I have...they sent me a new motorhead assembly and the water block valve assembly with spare o-rings. They didn't ask for a return either...

So I said what the hey...and I hooked it up. Except I plumbed mine on 3/4 I.D. PVC and put siphon breaks on each tube, inlet and outlet. The way I have it designed...I have to keep the water level up in the tank, but I'd only loose about 1/2 gallon if a leak came up. I've tested it also to make dag-on sure it works and it does...stops the flow dead in it's tracks. So now I have a spare assembly incase I do have a leaky part which I sure hope I don't. But if I do...I'll have a quick replacement and only lose a little bit of water in the floor in the process.

I heard of the water block cracking, not the prime button. I plumbed mine all the way down to under my cabinet so I only have about 1 foot of hose from the PVC to the water block. I have it set up to where I can unhook from the pump head and suspend the water block without ever really having to move it, so hopefully I won't suffer a leak..hopefully.


----------



## robbob2112 (Oct 7, 2007)

I had a variety of problems with my c360 when I started.. they sent me a whole new unit with no problems once I got across my problem and described where it was leaking from, the tube at the outlet where the disconnect is inserted.

That was about 6 months ago and there have been no troubles since then.

If your is actually leaking around the primer it might be easy to fix by lubing the gasket and tightening the screws.... In this thread I took mine completely apart and put it back together... pictures included if you want to look.

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=165223


----------



## cowfish (Dec 31, 2006)

i appreciate everyones in put . i think i will give it another try when i get my new moterhead. i also have a fx5 and a ehiem 2229 wetdry


----------



## Florida_Larry (Jan 19, 2009)

sounds like they are really trying to fix the problem, I kinda liked the looks of the C360, gonna have to give them a second look, if they are going to that length to fix the problems. Sounds promising. and i like the looks of the filter to begin with. And granted it is not the same style but i really like the way the Emperor 400 runs, so quiet if it wasnt for the sound of water movement you wouldnt know the filter was even running.


----------



## cowfish (Dec 31, 2006)

i still dont know if i would get another marineland canister. the hoses that came with it were so heavy and thick that you couldnt do anything with them and the clamps could not hold them on . i had to go and buy some new hose with the same id and a smaller od and that was hard to find .but after i put the new hoses on i never had a problem with them poping of again.and on there website they claim it to be silent. mine wasnt maybe the new moterhead will be better


----------



## cowfish (Dec 31, 2006)

is there anyboby else out there running a marineland canister. i would like to know what the noise leavle is like


----------



## wakesk8r (Nov 26, 2007)

I run the c220 Mine is absolutely silent. No leaks eaither.
it's odd, I hear alot of people moan and groan about the c360 but not the 220 
not sure why.


----------



## wakesk8r (Nov 26, 2007)

hey, just noticed you are from austin
what part?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

I have been running the Marineland C-160 for almost a year now without a problem. It is extremely quiet, has good-sized media containers, is easy to disconnect from the tubing, and is easy to clean. I have had occasion to contact Marineland customer service a couple of times in the last year regarding a product that I purchased used, they have the best customer service I have experienced in years!


----------



## cowfish (Dec 31, 2006)

yeah i kinda thought the noise might be from it drawing in air some where.
tommy northwest austin


----------



## Androider4Life (Feb 4, 2013)

Porkchop said:


> I bought one about a month ago...came home and started looking for better ways to plumb it compared to using the system it comes with. While trying to look around at what others had done with it, all I could find was the same trouble you are experiencing. So I said to heck with that and left it sitting in the box for a few days while I thought about returning it.
> 
> Well, in the meantime I decided to contact Marineland and ask them if I could expect the same issues, they also ask me for the same lot number you are talking about. I gave them the info they ask for and in a few days there was a box sitting on my doorstep. Keep in mind that I hadn't even unboxed the one I have...they sent me a new motorhead assembly and the water block valve assembly with spare o-rings. They didn't ask for a return either...
> 
> ...


Do you have pictures of what you did?


----------

